# scallops



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone know how to cook scallops? Came home tonight and picked some up. I'm guessing I could sauté them in olive oil with some pepper. Maybe butter instead of oil. Any suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paddler (Mar 14, 2008)

I caution you not to overcook them or they will turn to little rubber balls. Your sauté will be fine


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

The trick is "hot and fast". Two minutes on each side,, at the MOST!!

I'd use butter as well,,, or a combo of butter and olive oil..


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds good. A buddy that works at Mitchells Fish Market just called me back and said the same thing. I love these things but this is the first time cooking them. Hope they turn out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> The trick is "hot and fast". Two minutes on each side,, at the MOST!!
> 
> I'd use butter as well,,, or a combo of butter and olive oil..


YUP. But after they cook the wife pulls them out and then makes a picata sauce with white wine and lemon juice in the pan. Serve with mix of wild/white rice and a little corn cooked with chicken bullion. Unbelievable!!!!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jigworm said:


> YUP. But after they cook the wife pulls them out and then makes a picata sauce with white wine and lemon juice in the pan. Serve with mix of wild/white rice and a little corn cooked with chicken bullion. Unbelievable!!!!


I do the wine and lemon juice, but mix in melted butter and chopped garlic.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

The large sea scallops are great with a bacon wrap, skewered and blasted on the grill.


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

toss them in hoisin and toasted sesame oil marinade and then sear them in a hot pan. med-high heat 2 minutes a side. if i wrap them in bacon and grill them id par-cook the bacon cuz the scallops do not take long to cook. ill also glaze them with some bbq sauce


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> The trick is "hot and fast". Two minutes on each side,, at the MOST!!
> 
> I'd use butter as well,,, or a combo of butter and olive oil..


I do this too and add a little salt and pepper, garlic powder and lemon juice while they're sauteeing. Awesome.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

My girlfriend sautee's them in butter with onions and portabella's, they are awesome.:corkysm55


----------

